# 777's Favourite Amps thread.



## El Caco (Jun 6, 2008)

EDIT: Please note this is an open ended poll, hopefully if enough members contribute this will become a sticky that anyone can use to quickly discover what ss.org's favourite amps are for a specific application.

I don't know if this will work but it's worth a try, if it works I will try to keep this post updated with the results.

Here's the rules,

Rank up to 5 amps 1. 2. 3. 4. 5. in order headed by the catagory. You don't have to vote for 5 amps but this is the maximum.

You can vote for heads or preamp/poweramp combinations. If you normally run the amp with boost then put a B after the amp name eg. vote 1. amp name B

The categories are Overall, Metal, Djent/Numetal, Rock, Budget, preamp, poweramp. I can change/add to the categories if demand requires it. Suggest a price for budget, I'm thinking under $600 but I pulled that number out of my ass so I'm open to suggestions. Only votes titled Overall will be tallied in the overall category.

Only vote for amps you have experience with and only in the appropriate catagory ie. don't vote rock if you hate rock.

When voting please colour your post Yellow, this will make it easier to tally the results as I think the thread will work better if discussion is allowed

If you change your mind please quote your original post and post your new rankings under it.

Go for it!

Practice & Clean catagories added

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Results*

*Overall*

1. 5150/6505
2. VHT Pitbull Ultralead (G100UL) 
3. Diezel VH4
4. Engl Invader 
5. Mesa Mark IV

*Metal*

1. VHT Pitbull Ultralead (G100UL) 
2. 5150/6505
3. Framus Cobra
4. Diezel Herbert 
4. ENGL Powerball
5. Mesa Dual Rectifier
5. JCM800

*Djent*

1. Engl Powerball 

*Rock*

1. JCM800
2. VHT Pitbull Ultralead (G100UL) 
3. Cornford MK50H
3. Vintage Marshall Plexi Superlead
3. Rivera S120
3. Bad Cat
3. Peavey JSX

*Budget*

1. Marshall 8100 valvestate
2. Laney G50L
3.Peavey Butcher
4. Randall RH150
5. Hughes & Kettner Warp
5. Peavey Bandit 112
5. Peavey VTM120 
5. Peavey Ultra
5. JCM900
5. Peavey Valveking 112

*Preamp*

1. Mesa TriAxis
2. VHT GP3
2. Mesa Studio
3. Mesa Recto pre
3. ADA MP1
4. Carvin Tone Navigator
4. Peavey Rockmaster
5. Pod X3 Series

*Poweramp*

1. Mesa Simul 2:90
2. Rivera TBR-5
2. Mesa 50/50
3. Peavey Classic 60/60

*Clean*

1. JC120
2. Fender Twin Reverb
2. Vox AC15
2. Two Rock Overdrive Signature
2. Fender Blues Deluxe
3. Fender Princeton
3. Kalamazoo Model 2
3. Roland VGA-3
3. Mesa Subway Blues

*Home Practice* 

Submissions needed, this is for amps that sound great at low volumes

The attachment below is an Omni Outliner file that I use to keep track of the voting, it can only be used by Mac owners and will be updated with pics, soundclips and links when I get the time, see post 28 for more details  
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-equipment/58850-777-s-favourite-amps-thread.html#post1083312


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 6, 2008)

Overall: 

1) Engl SE
2) Engl Invader
3) VHT G100UL
4) Madison Divinity
5) Triple or dual Recto

Budget:

1) Peavey VTM120
2) Peavey Butcher

Djent:

Engl Powerball. No other amps need to be mentioned 




All amps should be boosted


----------



## Regor (Jun 6, 2008)

Category: Metal

MESA/Boogie TriAxis & Simul-Class 2:90

Category: Overall

Hughes & Kettner TriAmp MkII


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 6, 2008)

s7eve said:


> Djent/Numetal



Lumping Djent in with Nu-Metal?


----------



## El Caco (Jun 6, 2008)

Karl Hungus said:


> Lumping Djent in with Nu-Metal?



I was waiting for that  when I did it I had FF in mind, I did it as they both tend to be a tight modern compressed tone.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 6, 2008)

s7eve said:


> when I did it I had FF in mind.



Lumping FF in with Nu-Metal?


----------



## Paul Malmsteen (Jun 6, 2008)

*Overall/Versatility*
1 - Mesa Roadster
2 - Mesa Mark IV

*Metal*
1 - Mesa Roadster
2 - Mesa Triple Rec

Roadster has to be one of the most versatile amps I have played with a high gain emphasis. It can do pretty much anything. I haven't had the chance to actually play an ENGL sadly so I can't comment on that.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 6, 2008)

Generally, I don't mind too much what the amp is as long as i can coax something decent out of it! And seeing as I haven't owned that many amps, this is pretty much based on what I have played through

Overall:
VHT Pitbull Ultralead (with eq) (VHT G100UL)
Vintage marshall plexi superlead
JCM800
Peavey 5150

Metal
VHT Pitbull Ultralead (VHT G100UL)
Peavey 5150
Triaxis+TBR-5 (pips the 2:90 )
JCM800+OD
Dual Rectifier (through non v30's)

Rock
Vintage marshall plexi superlead
JCM800
Peavey JSX
VHT Pitbull Ultralead (with eq) (VHT G100UL)
Rivera TBR-1


Budget
Marshall 8100 valvestate 

preamp
Mesa Boogie Triaxis

poweramp
Rivera TBR-5
Mesa Boogie Simul 2:90


----------



## stuh84 (Jun 6, 2008)

Overall
1 Engl Invader
2 Cornford MK50H
3 EVH 5150 III
4 Brunetti Star-T-Rack
5 THD Flexi 50

No other amps have impressed as much as these four for versatility. No Mesa or Peavey has come close to doing what these can do as far as I'm concerned.

Metal

Engl Invader 150
EVH 5150 III
Mesa Mark IV
Mesa Road King
Rivera Knucklehead

Rock 

Cornford MK50H
Brunetti Star-T-Rack
THD Flexi 50
Engl Thunder 50
Trace Elliot Trident

Budget
Marshall 8200
Peavey Bandit 112
Ashdown Fallen Angel
Roland Cube (whichever version)


----------



## El Caco (Jun 6, 2008)

Results Updated 



Karl Hungus said:


> Lumping FF in with Nu-Metal?



I always considered them Industrial, ssorg keeps calling them Numetal.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 6, 2008)

Overall
1. Rivera S120
2. VHT Pitbull Ultralead
3. Mesa Tremoverb

Metal
1. VHT Pitbull UL
1. Mesa Dual Recto
1. Rivera S120

Rock
1. Rivera S120
2. VHT Pitbull Ultralead
3. Mesa Tremoverb
4. Framus Ruby Riot

Preamp
1. VHT GP3


----------



## El Caco (Jun 7, 2008)

Would anyone else like to contribute?


----------



## sepherus (Jun 8, 2008)

going by my fairly limited experience with high endy stuff, i'll make my list. My overall is the same as my metal as that is what I play the most. as longas I can get a passable clean out of it, I usually don't mind, most are fairly versatile anyway.

 Metal/Overall
1. 6505+/5150 II B
2. Mesa Dual Rectifier B
3. Rivera Knucklehead Tre B
4. VH100R B
5. Peavey Triple XXX B

Rippin Leads (boost optional)

1. H&K Triamp (MK1 or MK2
2. Peavey Triple XXX
3. Peavey 6505+/5150 II
4. Mesa Dual Rectifier
5. Laney GH100TI

Rock

1. Bad Cat (any)
2. Acoustic 270
3. 6505+/5150 II
4. Vox AC30 Top Boost head B
5. MArshall JCM 900

Budget

1. Peavey Ultra (or Ultra Plus)
2. Marshall 8100 valvestate
3. Randall RH150
4. Tech 21 NYC Trademark series
5. B-52 AT100

Clean

1. Vox AC15
2. Kalamazoo Model 2
3. Laney LC15
4. Acoustic 270
5. Laney VC30

Preamp

1. Mesa TriAxis
2. Mesa Recto pre
3. Carvin Tone Navigator
4. Pod X3


----------



## El Caco (Jun 8, 2008)

Results added, Jason I added your overall/metal to overall and your Rippin leads to metal. I hope that is what you intended.

I added your Clean catagory as well as a new one for Home practice, this one is for amps that sound great at low volumes.


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 8, 2008)

How the hell can you make a clean category and not mention the...

Roland JC120???


----------



## El Caco (Jun 8, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing but I am not voting due to lack of experience. Your vote for the JC120 has been added.


----------



## sepherus (Jun 8, 2008)

LordOVchaoS said:


> How the hell can you make a clean category and not mention the...
> 
> Roland JC120???



Its a good amp, but it never quite struck my fancy. I prefer that class A tube sound if you couldn't tell. The only exception being the Acoustic 270. I don't understand my tastes, i just go with them. blame At The Gates "Into The Dead Sky" for my clean tastes. PRS into a Vox with a little chorus, and my favorite recorded clean sound to date. It sounds damn spiffy in person too.


----------



## Chris (Jun 8, 2008)

Stickied.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## -Nolly- (Jun 9, 2008)

Overall: 
Diezel VH4
Cornford RK100

Metal: 
Framus Cobra
Diezel VH4

Budget:
Laney GH50L

Clean:
Two Rock Overdrive Signature


The Djent category will be really hard to nail - pretty much any high gain amp with a boost can do it..


----------



## petereanima (Jun 10, 2008)

Overall

1. Diezel Herbert
2. Diezel VH4
3. VHT Pitbull UL
4. Framus Cobra
5. Engl Savage 120


Metal

1. Diezel Herbert
2. VHT Pitbull UL
3. Diezel VH4
4. Mesa Dual Rectifier
5. Framus Cobra


Budget

1. Marshall Valvestate 8100
2. Randall RH200G2
3. Randall RH150G3


----------



## El Caco (Jun 11, 2008)

It's still early days for this but the VHT Pitbull is a standout so far and the Marshall Valvestate 8100 is also dominating the Budget category. 

Keep them coming.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 12, 2008)

Overall:
5150
Mesa Double Recto

Metal:
JCM800 - modded (Dino's old amp)

Lead:
Carvin Legacy

Clean:
JC120
Fender Princeton

Those are all the amps I have experience with and have played.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 12, 2008)

Overall:
Laney VH100R
Mesa Mark IV
JCM800
Laney VC50

Metal:
EVH 5150III
ENGL Powerball

Budget:
used JCM900
Laney GH50L

Clean:
Fender Blues Deluxe
Roland VGA-3
Laney VC50

I've played through all of these and have owned at least 1 in each catergory. 

I'd like to have a go with a VHT or a Randall T2.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 12, 2008)

@ Mesh

I have not added the Carvin as I will not be adding a Leads catagory, the earlier submission for Lead I added to Metal if you would like me to do the same for yours let me know.


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 12, 2008)

s7eve said:


> @ Mesh
> 
> I have not added the Carvin as I will not be adding a Leads catagory, the earlier submission for Lead I added to Metal if you would like me to do the same for yours let me know.


My bad bro - dont worry about adding it as well its great for leads but haven't heard much about it for metal.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 13, 2008)

overall: peavy 5150 of course i'd say that though


----------



## El Caco (Jun 14, 2008)

For those who use a Mac, I have attached an Omni Outliner file to the original post, at the moment it is just the complete list of amps as they have been ranked in this thread. In the future I plan on adding pics, sound-clips and links to the file, as I do I will update it. If any Mac user finds this useful and would like to add to it send me the pics etc and I will add them.

Thanks.


----------



## yevetz (Jun 14, 2008)

Overvall:
1.Hughes and Kettner TRIAmp MK2
2.Hughes and Kettner TRIAmp MK1
3.Mesa Triple Recto
4.Peavey Classic

Budget:
Hughes and Kettner Warp
Hughes and Kettner Attax


----------



## wes225 (Jun 14, 2008)

what about tube and solid state?


----------



## El Caco (Jun 14, 2008)

wes225 said:


> what about tube and solid state?



Already have them they are called Overall and Budget. 

If there is demand for an SS category I will add it but at the moment there is not enough votes for any category.


----------



## Scali (Jun 18, 2008)

It took me over 10 years to get one, but I finally got an original blue Marshall 6101.
To which I want to say: what other amps?


----------



## El Caco (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm going to be away for a few days I'll update this when I get back.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 18, 2008)

Favorite amps I've played so far, in no order.

Mesa/Boogie Two Channel Dual Rectifier
Roland JC120
ADA MP-1


----------



## S-O (Jun 20, 2008)

Overall

1. 5150/6505
2. Engl Invader 
3. Mesa Mark IV
4. Mesa boogie Dual Rec
5. Bogner Uberschall 


I am only gonna vote overall. I don't have enough experience in preamps and the like, and cleans  I use grandpa's guitars for those

/funny show reference


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Jun 21, 2008)

Overall (I'm assuming this means good for all types of sounds and music)
Bogner XTC
Rivera Knucklehead Reverb
Marshall JVM410
Peavey JSX
Carvin V3

Metal
VHT Ultralead
Mesa Rectifier
5150 
Mesa Mark IV
Bogner Uberschall


Djent
Engl Powerball

Rock
JCM 800
Rivera Knucklehead
Mesa Mark 3
Peavey JSX
Carvin V3

Budget
Peavey Valveking 112
Peavey Butcher
Peavey Triumph 60
Mesa Subway Rocket with Reverb
Crate VFX5212 

Preamp
Mesa Studio
ADA MP1
Peavey Rockmaster

Poweramp
Mesa 50/50
Mesa 290
Peavey Classic 60/60


Clean
Fender Twin Reverb
Mesa Subway Blues
Bogner XTC 
Rivera Knucklehead Reverb
Roland JC120

This is just based on amps that I've played for more than a few minutes and at a decent volume. I'm sure that there are others that would fit the catagories better like VHT Power and preamps but I haven't tried them... There were also others that I thought sounded great but may have other issues such as the Tubefex preamp that I owned that had latency issues and the servos made a lot of noise... 

On the budget stuff, I just figured what it would cost to get one now in the used market..


----------



## Edroz (Jun 21, 2008)

my overall favorites:

Brunetti 059
Brunetti Pirata 141 Impact
VHT Pittbull UL
Marshall JCM200 DSL
Peavey 5150/ 6505


----------



## El Caco (Jun 23, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> Favorite amps I've played so far, in no order.
> 
> Mesa/Boogie Two Channel Dual Rectifier
> Roland JC120
> ADA MP-1



I can not add them unless you tell me what category and rate them in order.



ChrisPcritter said:


> Metal
> VHT Ultralead
> Mesa Rectifier
> 5150
> ...




Which Rectifier?


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Jul 28, 2008)

I would definitely agree with Marshall Valvestate series for budget amps. I've been pleasantly surprised so far.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Jul 29, 2008)

This thread makes me want a Pitbull really bad, but... I'll have to sell a testicle and an organ to get one.



and I'm not doing that


----------



## El Caco (Jul 29, 2008)

awesomeaustin said:


> This thread makes me want a Pitbull really bad, but... I'll have to sell a testicle and an organ to get one.
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm not doing that



Keep in mind that this thread does not indicate what is the best amp, only what the favourite amp is from the people who have voted. 

Not enough people have voted and this thread does not really represent a broad enough range of opinion yet.

Going from the results so far the 5150 is killing all of the competition and that might indicate that the best option is also one of the least expensive or it might indicate an amp that more people are familiar with because it is cheap.

I created this thread to get an idea of what I should get based on what people with experience thought were the best options for certain categories and yet the rig I am now going to buy has not been mentioned in this thread once. Something I find surprising considering how many people love the Axe FX and have said that they can never see themselves wanting another piece of gear


----------



## drummerboy7816 (Jul 30, 2008)

Metal:
VHT Pitbull UL/Diezel Herbbie (tie for different types of metal)
Engl PB
Mesa Recos

From my super limmited amp experience.


----------



## El Caco (Jul 30, 2008)

Updated.


----------



## Variant (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll vote on my fave meeeeeeetttttaaaaaaaalllllllllll amps here: 


*Metal*

1. Peavey 5150/6505
2. Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier (early '90s iteration)
3. Bogner Extacy
4. Line 6 Pod series
5. Marshall JM800 (modded or boosted generally)


----------



## winterlover (Sep 10, 2008)

IMO all Engl's whoop the shit outta VHT's so why is the SE or the Savage 120 not on there for metal?
Mesa's rock too

wtf is djent?

Engl SE needs to be top on overall, i played my friends and wanted to cry it was so awesome


----------



## El Caco (Sep 10, 2008)

There are plenty of threads on  Djent  I'll let you research that one yourself. But basically djent is the phonetically written sound that is a signature part of the sound of certain styles of Metal. The term was coined by Meshuggah and now commonly associated with Bulb. 

If you go back and read the 1st post you will see this is an ongoing poll of what ss.org favourite amps are, I can only work off what people vote for and those are the results according to how everybody has voted. As it stands no one has voted for the SE or the Savage in the Metal catagory yet, if you wish to vote for them go back to the first post and read the instructions to vote and I will add the scores to the tally, if they get enough votes to make the top 5 they will be added.

I do agree with you though, the voting in this thread did surprise me.


----------



## audibleE (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, There's only 2 mentions on here about Bogner's. I guess that means they might be pretty undesirable. Is it price? Sound? Service?

I'm curious to hear some response on this. Anyone?


----------



## thadood (Oct 1, 2008)

audibleE said:


> Wow, There's only 2 mentions on here about Bogner's. I guess that means they might be pretty undesirable. Is it price? Sound? Service?
> 
> I'm curious to hear some response on this. Anyone?



It's the sound to me. I think (at least the Uberschall) leaves a lot to be desired. I can't talk about their other amps, as the only thing else I've tried is an Ecstacy, and didn't much enjoy that, either.


----------



## col (Oct 23, 2008)

Overall
1 Diezel VH4
2 Framus Dragon
3 Engl SE
4 Mako Mak2 White/Black

Metal
1 Framus Cobra
2 Mako Mak2 White
3 Engl Powerball
4 Peavey 5150


----------



## 777 (Nov 5, 2008)

What the hell ? some of these amps i dont like atall, why would you post a false thread about me...


----------



## Scoop_89 (Nov 18, 2008)

I like ENGL very much at the moment but if I were to use something else I'm pretty sure it would be Mesa Boogie Dual Rectifier. I wanna crawl in and live inside one of those


----------



## Speedy (Nov 25, 2008)

For Metal category, I'd say:

1. ENGL Savage
2. Mesa Boogie Dual Recto(3ch)
3. ENGL Fireball
4. Peavey 6505+

Mesa was better than Savage in overall, because Savage is so brutal, and you can get different tunes out of the Recto 

Lets see if my opinion changes, because I just made a deal of VHT Ultra Lead last night


----------



## Zugster (Nov 27, 2008)

col said:


> Overall
> 1 Diezel VH4
> 2 Framus Dragon
> 3 Engl SE
> ...


 

I love seeing my new amp in the list! Very versatile and it does metal.


----------



## Minoin (Dec 10, 2008)

My Vote goes toooooo:

1. Mesa Boogie Mark4
2. ENGL SE
3. Diezel VH4S
4. Bogner Ecstacy
5. ENGL Powerball

If I look at it, I can say all of the amps are incredible. But all the amps have a different gain-structure, so there is nothing "better".


----------



## drummerboy7816 (Dec 17, 2008)

Overall and Metal I'm adding Engl SE to the top of my list over my ex-UL now that I have it and played it enough to safely say so.

It seems like the Engl SE should be on the list somewhere by now, no?


----------



## TMM (Jan 6, 2009)

Metal

1. Framus Cobra
2. Mesa Dual Recto Solo
3. Soldano Avenger
4. Bogner Uberschall 
5. VHT Pitbull UL100

Djent

1. FJA-modded 5150

Budget

1. ART DST 80/80
2. H&K Warp 7
3. H&K Attax 200 (the hybrid version)
4. Peavey Ultra 120
5. Peavey Rockmaster + QSC PLX (lower wattage)

Preamp

1. Soldano SP-77
2. ART DST-4
3. Mesa Recto Pre
4. Peavey Rockmaster
5. POD X3 Pro
6. Carvin Quad X
7. Marshall JMP-1 + ZW-44 (or other good boost)

Poweramp
1. VHT 2/90/2... no competition.

Clean

1. Matchless HC-30
2. Vox AC15
3. Bogner Alchemist
4. Orange OTR-120

Home Practice 

1. ART DST 80/80 (it's a SS poweramp, so it sounds the same at any volume)
2. Ibanez Val-Bee
3. H&K Cream Machine


----------



## Speedy (Jan 16, 2009)

Speedy said:


> For Metal category, I'd say:
> 
> 1. VHT Ultra Lead
> 2. ENGL Savage
> ...



VHT just bumped ahead of all the other great amps! God damn it! It is so aggressive, and I think ENGL Savage just sounds like a little kid compared to UL. The good thing is also that you can get really many different sounds out of that amp from god forsaken throat cutter, to most sensitive "I love you" - things 

And most importantly... It has BALLS!


----------



## El Caco (Jan 16, 2009)

I really need to update this, will do soon.


----------



## Ippon (Jan 24, 2009)

*Overall*:
1. H&K TriAmp MK II
2. Peavey JSX
3. Fender Hotrod DeVille 212


----------



## sworth9411 (Jan 24, 2009)

1. VHT UL
2. Engl Invader
3. Framus Cobra
4. Diezel VH4
5. 5150 (all models)


----------



## FoxZero (Feb 15, 2009)

I tend to only look at amps for there overall sound, not just a clean or metal amp. Pretty the Framus Cobra has my dream tone in every category, so it'll take the top in every one 

Oh, and did you add a crunch category? That's a pretty important tone to me.

Overall
1. Framus Cobra
2. Mesa Stiletto
3. Peavey 6505+
4. Splawn

Metal
1. Framus Cobra
2. Peavey 5150
3. Mesa Stiletto
4. Splawn

Clean
1. Framus Cobra
2. Mesa Stiletto
3. Vox AC30
4. Fender Twin Reverb
5. Marshal JCM 800

Crunch
1. Framus Cobra
2. Mesa Stiletto
3. Marshall JCM 800

DJENT
1. ENGL Powerball
2. Line6 Vetta II

Budget
1. Peavey ValveKing 1x12
2. Line 6 TonePort
3. Nameless Amp you got at a yard sale


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 19, 2009)

1. ENGL Invader 100
2. ENGL Savage 120
3. Framus Cobra
4. Peavey XXX
5. Mesa Triple Rectifier

these amps make me very very happy!


----------



## Petef2007 (Feb 19, 2009)

Throwing my suggestions in here:

METAL
1 - EVH 5150 III
2 - Engl Invader 150
3 - Engl Savage 120
4 - Framus Cobra
5 - VHT Pitbull UL

CLEAN
1 - Fender Twin Reverb
2 - Vox AC30
3 - EVH 5150 III
4 - Marshall Valvestate 8200
5 - Engl Invader 150


----------



## stuh84 (Feb 19, 2009)

I've updated mine on the first page, to reflect a few different amps I've played since the last time I wrote this.


----------



## NickB11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Diezel Herbert
Diezel VH4
Mesa Roadster
Peavey 6505 
Bogner Uberschall

Can't go wrong with any of those...


----------



## Tuned2F (Mar 16, 2009)

Overall:
1. Diezel Herbert
2. Rivera K-tre
3. Fractal AxeFX
4. Framus Dragon
5. Line 6 Vetta II

Metal:
1. Diezel VH4
2. Framus Cobra
3. Fractal AxeFx
4. Line 6 Vetta II

Rock:
1. Splawn Quickrod
2. Bogner XTC
3. Bad Cat Lynx

Djent:
1. Fractal AxeFx
2. Engl SE
3. Line 6 Vetta II

Clean:
1. Vox AC30
2. Framus Dragon
3. Rivera Clubster/Pubster


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm going to make a second list coz I'm greedy 

1. ENGL Savage SE
2. Peavey JSX
3. Peavey 6505+
4. Mesa Lonestar
5. ENGL Powerball


----------



## Fenrisulfr (Apr 9, 2009)

So no one thinks JSX is metal eh?

Damn.. my rig must SUCK haha


----------



## vontetzianos (Apr 17, 2009)

overall:
1. Mesa Boogie Road King II
2. Bogner Uberschall
3. VHT UL
4. Engl Invader


----------



## EATyourGUITAR (May 19, 2009)

overall

1. orange AD30HTC
2. mesa mark IV

clean

1. fuchs lucky 7
2. gibson goldtone
3. mesa rectoverb

home practice

1. zvex nano

the fuchs is like the goldtone. someone said its actually a copy of the schematic. not sure. the recto has a really clean clean but gets bluesy at 10 and 10. the orange AD30 is the best 7,8 string amp out in my opinion. really doesn't miss anything in the low end. its not a AC30 clone. the mark IV is very versatile and just great in every way.


----------



## demonkingjj (Jun 18, 2009)

Practice/Budget amp suggestion:

Peavey Vypyr 30. Amazing tone at low volumes.


----------



## blackrobedone (Aug 23, 2011)

There's a flavor of the month bias here, but since I still only own amps 1-3, and I'm currently using them with a frequency representative of this order, here goes:

Metal:
1. Diamond Nitrox
2. VHT Pittbull CL
3. Mesa Triple Rec w/Voodoo Mod
4. Soldano Avenger
5. Peavey 5150
6. ENGL SE
7. ENGL Blackmore
8. Marshall JCM 800 
9. Krank Krankenstein +
10. Orange Rockerverb
11. Splawn Quickrod

(list truncated due to size) . . . 

11,532. Marshall JCM 800 KK
11,533. VHT Pittbull UL


But why am I responding to a thread that's 1000 years old? I don't know. It was at the front of the list when I clicked on Gear and Equipment.


----------

